

Breaking Down European Stereotypes - rett12
http://trendland.com/breaking-down-european-stereotypes/

======
wslh
If you liked this article, you might also like: "Cultural Biases in Economic
Exchange?"
[http://www.kellogg.northwestern.edu/faculty/sapienza/htm/cul...](http://www.kellogg.northwestern.edu/faculty/sapienza/htm/cultural_biases.pdf)
(please start reading in the table in page 2)

